# Single Dosing & Storage - What are you using?



## Pablo El Beano (Jun 15, 2019)

I'm wanting to get a storage solution happening so single dosing for both espresso and pour over is easier and all ready to go in the early hours, and for all the other obvious reasons. The wanker in me wants something thats gonna look nice on my coffee bar, and serve its need, and be of good value. Would love the Lyn Weber Bean Cellar:









...but at $550 delivered to me in Oz, i cant justify that at this stage. Yeah, I know they've got a valve and are made for purpose and they are probably the best looking solution, but, $550. No. Have seen the plastic ones too (they use them in a few of my local cafes), but they are still not singing to me.

Also looking at the cheapo Test Tube and cork set up from Ebay:









$45 delivered for 24. These are the 60ml, 120mm x 30mm. Can get a rack made or buy a laboratory type one. I think Ive read, you can barely get 18-19g in these. Maybe not the best idea for a 25g Pour over dose? Anyone using these? How are they holding up?

Then theres these things i found on Ali Express:









Nice looking rack! (haha), wooden bungs and plenty of room for the larger Pour over doses. Might not be the best for beans at their gassiest stage though?

Saw these nice little jars too:









I also saw someone on here using these ointment jars:









Practical, but not the nicest looking solution I don't think.

Ultimately though, I guess its whats best for the beans, cost, then aesthetics. (for me at least), so what are you using, and what would be the good, bad and ugly about these cheaper solutions I've mentioned here. Be interesting to hear your thoughts.

Cheers, Pablo.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

you've found them all!
Well, most of them... LWW also have plastic ones: https://lynweber.com/accessories/bean-cellars-commercial/
I'm testing these now. Pretty successful for the time being, and you can drop them from a shelf onto worktop and floor...


----------



## Pablo El Beano (Jun 15, 2019)

Hasi said:


> you've found them all!
> Well, most of them... LWW also have plastic ones: https://lynweber.com/accessories/bean-cellars-commercial/
> I'm testing these now. Pretty successful for the time being, and you can drop them from a shelf onto worktop and floor...


 noted the plastic ones. Yeah, butter fingers here is looking forward to sweeping up bits of glass. Its inevitable. What were you using before? any of the cheapo options?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I bought glass screw top, cork tops, and some other inexpensive jars. In the end I went for the LW ones in glass (they weren't quite as expensive to the UK back then) and I love using them/ looking at them every day! The plastic ones look great too. Craig Lyn were cheaper than LW but they seem to be out of stock again.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Pablo El Beano said:


> noted the plastic ones. Yeah, butter fingers here is looking forward to sweeping up bits of glass. Its inevitable. What were you using before? any of the cheapo options?


nah haven't been into single dosing forever and started out by just measuring for each shot.
Now we've got 6 of them commercial ones, different beans loaded and ready to rumble, anytime.


----------



## puffin1 (Jun 30, 2019)

I'm genuinely interested in a similar solution if anyone else has anything to contribute?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

nope I don't think so.


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Hasi said:


> you've found them all!
> Well, most of them... LWW also have plastic ones: https://lynweber.com/accessories/bean-cellars-commercial/
> I'm testing these now. Pretty successful for the time being, and you can drop them from a shelf onto worktop and floor...


 I am really interested in seeing your setup. You have literally everything haha (including a very nice classic car...)


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Cooffe said:


> I am really interested in seeing your setup. You have literally everything haha (including a very nice classic car...)


ha!
no, it's not like that... just happen to work with some of that stuff, so we deffo need a thing or two. Also a long-term investment in a growing business, aka. write-offs 

Setup at roastery is a somewhat unequal pairing. But as the saying goes, always upgrade your grinder first:


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Hasi said:


> ha!
> no, it's not like that... just happen to work with some of that stuff, so we deffo need a thing or two. Also a long-term investment in a growing business, aka. write-offs
> 
> 
> ...


 Lmao... What mazzer is that? Looks EK43-esque. What's the at-home setup?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Cooffe said:


> Lmao... What mazzer is that? Looks EK43-esque. What's the at-home setup?


Mazzer ZM 

at home it is Rocket Evo II and Macap MXP


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Cooffe said:


> Lmao... What mazzer is that? Looks EK43-esque. What's the at-home setup?


 It's a mazzer that is built how all mazzers should be built, possibly all grinders!


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

What about a spice rack or are the containers not airtight?


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

coffeechap said:


> It's a mazzer that is built how all mazzers should be built, possibly all grinders!


 Looks like a proper bit of kit. Might have to start saving my pennies and get in the mrs.' good books...



Hasi said:


> Mazzer ZM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Cheers. The at-home set up will barely tide you over then I expect? (yes this is sarcastic)


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

pgarrish said:


> What about a spice rack or are the containers not airtight?


oh spice rack rings a bell... 

Think it depends on how the sealing is achieved (plugs vs screw caps) but could do equally well to any other generic container. And it is a rack already!



Cooffe said:


> Cheers. The at-home set up will barely tide you over then I expect? (yes this is sarcastic)


oh well, it works fine I'd say! MXP is so much of an upgrade to the Mazzer Mini E we started with!
But no single dosing, as the added faff doesn't suit our morning routine.

Maybe one sunny day when the kids habe moved out I could see myself teaching the woman how to use a lever machine and then going nuts...


----------



## Pablo El Beano (Jun 15, 2019)

puffin1 said:


> I'm genuinely interested in a similar solution if anyone else has anything to contribute?


 Not much more from the anyone on here, it seems.

Just found these from https://kansocoffee.com/products/bean-storage-tubes. Cheaper than the Lyn Webers (half the price with delivery to Australia actually). Easy on the eye, have a one way valve in the lid, and nice weighty marble base. And will perfectly match a certain little wooden footed grinder i have winging its way over from the Uk. Gonna get me some.


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

I had the same thoughts as you and ended up making my solution.

I wanted something nice to look at but didn't wish to pay big money for it. I sourced the test tubes off Amazon and the oak block was something my Dad has from one of his many projects. Just need to get round to putting some oil on the block and possibly countersink the leveller tool.


----------



## DDoe (May 25, 2019)

Thought I'd post my solution (pretty certain it'll be temporary).

Plastic pots from Amazon, stored in the lid that came with my scales.

Cheap & cheerful!


----------



## Bullit121 (Feb 18, 2021)

What about this? It's just proof of concept at the moment. 60ml black tin jars. I'm thinking about adding self adhesive felt to the bottom of each tin.

227g bag of coffee is approx 12 tins with an 18g dose.

I'd be looking at a nicer tube(s), maybe a bamboo one with a magnet on the bottom then keep 2 tubes on top of the microwave. A magnet in the base will stop it from sliding around but allow it to easily be moved for restocking.

I've found a suitable bamboo solution that I can butcher. I'll keep you posted...


----------

